# Spielzeit und Spiel World of Warcraft verschwunden aus meinen profiel



## Anupius (15. Januar 2013)

Hallo!
Habe folgendes Proplem, und zwar ist bei mir die spielzeit von WoW verloren gegangen (habe es nicht gelöscht :-D), habe es gestern festgestellt.
Ich weiß auch nicht wirklich woh ich mich da bei buffed hinwenden kann!

Mfg Anupius


----------



## ZAM (15. Januar 2013)

http://my.buffed.de/user/50582/gametime/details/29

Ist das zu wenig? 

BLASC trackt nur die Spielzeit, während BLASC3 läuft, nicht die Spielzeit über /played .


----------



## Dagonzo (15. Januar 2013)

Ich habe mir mal erlaubt bei ihm was raus zu kopieren.

_Gesamte Spielzeit der Community: 

Heute: 10 Tage 08h

Diese Woche:* 73 Tage 09h

Diesen Monat: 431 Tage 01h

Dieses Jahr: 479 Tage 05h

Vollständig: 1940048 Tage 07h_

Nur so für mein Verständnis. Müssten die Rot markierten Spielzeiten denn nicht eigentlich identisch sein?


----------



## Anupius (15. Januar 2013)

Huhu!
Ja weiß schon das mit dem tracking vom blasc 3^^!
Was ich meine ist das WoW bei mir auf den 2 platz mit ca. 62-64 tage wahr weiß nicht mehr genau und der eintrag ist komplett verschwunden, aber mit getrackt wird es noch.
Darum dachte ich das es weg ist!

Mfg Anupius!

Ps.: ist mir schon vor ner kannsen weile aufgefallen aber irgentwas stimmt da nicht so kanns mit eurem system bei der Spielzeit sieht mann kanns gut bei mir an EvE Online, da woh die kannsen spiele bei mir angezeigt werden wird bei EvE Online ne spielzeit von 91 tage angezeigt und wenn ich dann EvE Online anklicke steht dann nur was von 5 Tagen^^!


----------



## ZAM (17. Januar 2013)

Ich habe grad den leisen Verdacht, das hat was mit dem Jahreswechsel zu tun.


----------



## ZAM (18. Januar 2013)

Zeiten nochmal checken.


----------



## Bascho (23. Januar 2013)

Auch bei mir das selbe Problem.

Betrifft Spielzeit AION:

http://my.buffed.de/...ime/details/114

Gruss
Bascho


----------



## realschizo (24. Januar 2013)

war bei mir auch so. ich denke die Spielzeit wurde in der 1. Woche des Jahres zurückgesetzt.
War überrascht, das ich auf Platz 1 bei World Of Warcraft war. Obwohl ich erst seit ca. 1 1/2
Monaten zocke.

Grüße Schizo


----------



## ZAM (24. Januar 2013)

Es gab aus Performance-Gründen vor einer Weile ein paar notwendige Anpassungen, jetzt fehlen irgendwie relativ viele Spielzeit-Werte. Verloren ist aber nichts - muss "nur" neu berechnet werden.


----------



## ZAM (24. Januar 2013)

Durch die Neuberechnung wird es zwischenzeitlich zu merkwürdigen Werten kommen ^^


----------



## Anupius (24. Januar 2013)

Ah alles klar ist nur seltsam gewesen^^.


----------



## realschizo (27. Januar 2013)

Bei mir ist seit Heute die Spielzeit von WOW wieder verschwunden. Habt Ihr noch immer Probleme?

Grüße Schizo


----------

